
U.K. Lawmakers Publish Seized Internal Facebook Emails Online - zippie
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-12-05/secret-facebook-documents-published-by-british-parliament
======
rememberlenny
PDF document posted here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18608710](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18608710)

